
The best of JavaScript Weekly in 2016 - galfarragem
http://javascriptweekly.com/issues/315
======
simooooo
something about the UI of this page makes me instantly close it assuming I've
ended up at some link farm.

~~~
petercooper
Our archive pages are, yeah, _not great_ :) Being redesigned for the new year.
We are "email first" and most of the page is the raw HTML straight from the
email. However, we hand curate for many hours every week and have been doing
so for six years now, so you can trust this isn't just some random bundle of
links (essentially, they're the ones most clicked in issues this year).

~~~
garysieling
The emails are fantastic, I recommend them to people all the time

